# Wales



## silverdragon (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if there any events planned for Wales in the near future?

Or even something being arranged for 2015?

Many thanks


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2014)

Given that many of the meets this year were either cancelled or suffered from lowish attendance - the real question is, are there any active forum members in or near to Wales who fancy getting together for a meet?

(bit too far for me, sorry)

If there are a few people, then you could always propose a meet.


----------



## silverdragon (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh sorry for the delay in getting back to you Mark T ..... only just seeing your reply.

It's a question of how many are actually situated in Wales, or who could travel to Wales, or even if anyone will be Holidaying in the area next year.
I appreciate it might be too far to travel for some, it's the same problem for me regarding the other 'meet ups' around the rest of the UK xx


----------

